# Switch to solenoid starter conversion on Farmall A......



## arizonalone (10 mo ago)

Is there a simple way to bypass the saddle 'mounted' switch where I can use a solenoid to start? Chuck


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Chuck, welcome to the forum.

Looks simple enough.


----------



## arizonalone (10 mo ago)

Thanx, I have those components, it's getting past the mechanical starter switch that is troubling me. , Chuck


----------



## arizonalone (10 mo ago)

Is there a solenoid operated starter that will bolt up to an A ? TIA, Chuck


----------

